# CD1...who is with me?



## luvmydoggies

Hi Lovely ladies-
the witch got me this morning.:cry::cry: I'm on CD1....anyone want to have a buddy?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Lovely ladies-
> the witch got me this morning.:cry::cry: I'm on CD1....anyone want to have a buddy?

Hi :). I'm cd3. Hope I can join u!


----------



## luvmydoggies

YES!! of course you can! Would love the company!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry to hear the AF :witch: got you :hugs:

Well I'm CD7 but I'll be here with you to keep you company if that's ok :)

Loads of :dust: to all :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Me too luvmydoggies,I will ride it out with you and hopefully we can keep each other sane :hugs:Am 4dpo ,:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

YAY!!!! Macwooly & Desperado!! Love to have you here!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I will probably be on CD1 tomorrow.


----------



## rjsmam

meeeeee.......... i'm on stinky horrible cd1 too... v painful grrr

i've just started charting though so am weirdly enjoying that - have to try not to log straight onto ff in the morning at work to enter my temp :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm likely to be joining you ladies tomorrow, got the cramps and feeling a bit over emotional whilst eating chocolate! The good news is I needed to extend my cycle so I can ov a bit later in the month as my SO works offshore and I needed to sync our cycles, fingers crossed it seems to have worked.

This was my first proper TTC cycle, and my first time charting, and thanks to this forum I've learned loads, though it's been a bit overwhelming at times with info overload.

So bring on the next month!


----------



## rjsmam

NorthStar said:


> got the cramps and feeling a bit over emotional whilst eating chocolate!

aarrg i have such a craving for chocolate - usually there's loads - but our cupboards are bare 

:brat:


----------



## NorthStar

rjsmam said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> got the cramps and feeling a bit over emotional whilst eating chocolate!
> 
> aarrg i have such a craving for chocolate - usually there's loads - but our cupboards are bare
> 
> :brat:Click to expand...

I ALWAYS have a selection in the house, and since I've come off BCP it's no longer considered a luxury item! :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

NorthStar said:


> I ALWAYS have a selection in the house, and since I've come off BCP it's no longer considered a luxury item! :haha:

*note to self: add lots of medicinal chocolate to this wks shopping along with extra EPO*

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I wasn't even thinking about chocolate until you ladies mentioned it....now I can't get it off my mind....THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Therapeutic chocolate whilst watching Supersize vs Superskinny and munching on a creme egg  .


----------



## rjsmam

Indigo77 said:


> I wasn't even thinking about chocolate until you ladies mentioned it....now I can't get it off my mind....THANKS A LOT!!!

it was Northstar first :haha: 

i have decided to add it to my TTC requirements from now on... :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies I envy you - I was 14 when I found that chocolate was my major migraine trigger so I have to really limit it :nope:

Someone please have a big piece for me :D


----------



## cpb

I am CD3, can I join? Hoping this one is for this month as gettign married in 5 weeks and would be lovely if it works.


----------



## rjsmam

Macwooly said:


> Ladies I envy you - I was 14 when I found that chocolate was my major migraine trigger so I have to really limit it :nope:
> 
> Someone please have a big piece for me :D

aw what a bummer - i am chocolate-less so will abstain with you !

hi cpb - congrats on the wedding!!


----------



## Quisty

I got my AF Sunday afternoon. I am now on CD4 so I'II join the group for this month :) Let's hope we get loads of BFPs this month!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

You girls crack me up about the chocolate!!! Luckily, I did buy some today!
I'm glad that you ladies are all joining in. The more the merrier, I always say.

As for af, i'm in horrible pain. It feels like someone is stabbing me with little sharp knives in my belly and mostly my back. For some reason, I always think of little tiny men with sharp objects causing the pain. Weird, I know.

I started temping last month. So, I'm trying again this month!
Wishing all of us bfp's very very soon!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Ladies I envy you - I was 14 when I found that chocolate was my major migraine trigger so I have to really limit it :nope:
> 
> Someone please have a big piece for me :D

I asked my DH to bring some home after work. I had a piece for you,
and for everyone else on this thread...:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm CD1 as well today. This will be our first month ttc#2. 

Good luck

Wendy


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> You girls crack me up about the chocolate!!! Luckily, I did buy some today!
> I'm glad that you ladies are all joining in. The more the merrier, I always say.
> 
> As for af, i'm in horrible pain. It feels like someone is stabbing me with little sharp knives in my belly and mostly my back. For some reason, I always think of little tiny men with sharp objects causing the pain. Weird, I know.
> 
> I started temping last month. So, I'm trying again this month!
> Wishing all of us bfp's very very soon!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

So sorry u are in pain love,a nice hot water bottle some painkillers and some tlc usually helps me ,take care,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

a very painful af for me too :sad2: have comforted myself that this is now cd2!

i have just started temping too - and weirdly i look forward to taking my temp - usually waking at 5am - hopefully i'll get into a rhythmn of waking later! 

still not got any chocolate arrrgh

:flower:
x


----------



## NorthStar

Luvmydoggies last month was my first month temping and TTC as well, I learned a lot! Plus I LOVE Excel spreadsheets, so I'm adding all kinds of stuff to mine and some graphs too.

Indigo77 you go girl, enjoy the chocky there has to be some compensation for feeling crap.

Well no sign of my AF as yet, so I can't even finish drawing my graph, damnit.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thanks Desperado!:hugs::hugs: Luckily, I do have pain killers!!!! Don't know what I would do without them.

Northstar- I enjoy the temping also b/c I feel like at least I'm doing something to learn about my body and make sure dh and I bd on my fertile days.

rjsmam- sorry to hear you are having a painful af-:hugs: can't wait till it's over!!!

Macwooly- I had some choc. for you last night!:hugs:

Indigo- You made me smile about having choc for the rest of us too!:hugs:

Wendy- Welcome!:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah it's amazing how everything in the fertility book I've been able to observe happening in my own body, until a few weeks ago I actually thought that there was about a week or so every month a girl could get pregnant! 

We were NTNP for a few months but now I realise that every single one of those months my OH was away working in that critical 24 hour window :dohh:


----------



## velo

Hi LMD, sadly the :witch: got me Monday too, so looks like we are around the same day in our cycle so lets be buddies again.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Plus I LOVE Excel spreadsheets, so I'm adding all kinds of stuff to mine and some

I have all my charts and TTC notes on Excel, as well....


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Plus I LOVE Excel spreadsheets, so I'm adding all kinds of stuff to mine and some
> 
> I have all my charts and TTC notes on Excel, as well....Click to expand...

Fab, once I have a few months worth of data I'm going to load mine into Sigma as well I'm such a geek heh heh :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

How is it that u r familiar w/ sigma?


----------



## NorthStar

:coffee:Through work, I love all things number related. As soon as I saw a fertility chart my first thoughts started on ways to improve it, and better ways to illustrate the data. 

Since I'm still on cycle 1 I don't have enough data to play around with yet though :nope:


----------



## luvmydoggies

velo said:


> Hi LMD, sadly the :witch: got me Monday too, so looks like we are around the same day in our cycle so lets be buddies again.

Hi Velo!
So good to hear from you! Sorry the :witch: got you! Yes, lets def. be buddies again!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

How is everyone doing??? Any signs/symptoms?? I think I finally passed the very painful part of af..thank god! Gearing up and just waiting to ovulate. It's still a while before that happens.


----------



## NorthStar

I've got cramps and a nice spot on my face, I know people sledge the BCP but for me it was awesome not dealing with this every month!:wacko:


----------



## rjsmam

agree with NorthStar - I don't miss the AF pains etc when on bcp! and weirdly i have gained weight since coming off it - thought it was other way round... 

i am on cd4 although slightly confused if it shouldn't be cd2 as af started late monday.... :wacko: my last af started full on & was exceptionally heavy & lasted min 6 days... this af had me spotting for days then only heavy for one day - totally stopped now! glad to have af over with - but this bit waiting for ov is booooring lol.... boooo

hope everyone else doing good :flower:

x


----------



## NorthStar

I eat more now (at least on last and first couple of days of the month) without the tons of lovely synthetic hormones from the BCP so that might be why you have also gained weight rjsmam? 

Most of the time I'm pretty healthy and balanced in my diet but the stodge and the choccy get more of a workout now about 4 days a month I reckon.

And my nice clear skin, I miss that too.


----------



## rjsmam

NorthStar said:


> I eat more now (at least on last and first couple of days of the month) without the tons of lovely synthetic hormones from the BCP so that might be why you have also gained weight rjsmam?
> 
> Most of the time I'm pretty healthy and balanced in my diet but the stodge and the choccy get more of a workout now about 4 days a month I reckon.
> 
> And my nice clear skin, I miss that too.

i am probably eating a little more too - & I think it's actually starting to balance out now.... i'm fairly healthy too, me & oh are conciously eating healthily - my only vice is a tipple of vino (or 2!)

ooh i defo miss the clear skin - hate the spots in odd places - like my jaw line etc bleeugh...

:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Tell me about it! I bought a tube of Clearasil last month for the first time ever, sans BCP am actually spottier than I ever was as a teen, particularly in the chin area. 

There is a definite mood swing factor too, oh it's all a bit pants TBH, if it wasn't for the fact that I needed to come off the BCP to get preg I'd happily stay on it for the rest of my days.


----------



## luvmydoggies

hello girls-
I am on CD6...just waiting to ov, which is still a bit away! How are you all doing???:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Same here, Luv...
DH is getting his SA a week from Monday.
He left today for Vancouver. :( and will be gone 7 days....
Luckily, there will be no more trips for a while.


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> hello girls-
> I am on CD6...just waiting to ov, which is still a bit away! How are you all doing???:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Hun,can't believe it's almost o time for you,:happydance::happydance:Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Same here, Luv...
> DH is getting his SA a week from Monday.
> He left today for Vancouver. :( and will be gone 7 days....
> Luckily, there will be no more trips for a while.

Awk Hun,am sure u miss him and get fed up,:hugs:Am always here for you,:hugs:Hopefully u can get back into routine for next month,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

Hi everyone... Hope this cycle is moving quickly for you all!

I'm feeling bummed - been up since 5am with v sore throat & had kidney type back pain all wk end. We have day off work today so me & hubs made a date to spend some time - we were gonna go running together then sauna.. but think i'm too sick. have a such a busy wk ahead too as my best mate gets married on sat & am doing her namecards, seating plan etc... also stressing how i can temp over the wk end and catch ov! boo hoo (feeling sorry for sef!). :-({|=

on brighter note its ds school sports day later & the sun is shining (for now!)

hope you all have a great day

:flower:
x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi rjsmam,sorry u don't feel good,drink lots of cranberry juice for the kidneys and gargle with salt and water for your throat,it always works for me,hope u feel better for the wedding,:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Indigo*- Glad your dh is getting an s/a. Sorry, to hear that he is gone for 7 days:hugs::hugs:...but glad he doesn't have anymore trips planned for a while. My dh used to travel a lot with his old job. He went to India, twice. First stay was 2 1/2 months. second trip there was for 1 1/2 months...he also traveled all over the U.S. too. He travels with his current job but usually is only gone for a week here and there. 

*rjsmam* Sorry to hear that you are feeling :sick:...I second the cranberry juice. For a sore throat, I take a tablespoon of honey...that works too! Hope yo feel better soon, so you can have fun at the wedding.

*Desperado* Thanks hun! Yeah, getting closer to my time. I ran out of my CBFM sticks, so I'm using cheapie opk's this month. Those darn sticks for the monitor are costing me a small fortune! Still so excited about your great news!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi gals , my witch should be flying now and due to land tomorrow , mind if i tag along . Got stomach ache and hubby away last month so failing a miracle I'd love to join the gang . It certainly helps with the ups and downs . Hope I can be supportive too


----------



## Bubba3

NorthStar said:


> Therapeutic chocolate whilst watching Supersize vs Superskinny and munching on a creme egg  .

This makes me miss uk :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi luvmydoggies and thank u so much ,I am absolutely shattered,all I want to do is sleep and kids are off school,was at hospital yesterday and got blood taken,as long as the pregnancy continues my scan is set for the 16th of june,just taking one day at a time,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Hi luvmydoggies and thank u so much ,I am absolutely shattered,all I want to do is sleep and kids are off school,was at hospital yesterday and got blood taken,as long as the pregnancy continues my scan is set for the 16th of june,just taking one day at a time,xxxxxxxxxxx

I hope you're managing to relax as much as you can & grab the occasional nap and keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank you lovely,am doing absolutely no housework ,just giving out my orders and doing as little as possible,how are u today?I hope no-one minds me still posting here,just don't want to leave you all,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I doubt any of us mind I certainly don't :)

I'm ok but so tired today and went for a 2 hour nap this afternoon which is so unlike me but I just think 2 nights of disturbed sleep and running around like a loon this morning took it's toll :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I doubt any of us mind I certainly don't :)
> 
> I'm ok but so tired today and went for a 2 hour nap this afternoon which is so unlike me but I just think 2 nights of disturbed sleep and running around like a loon this morning took it's toll :)

O sounds good,anything else,how many dpo are u now?xxxxx


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone, hi Bubba :wave: where are you now if you mis the uk? bet you don't miss the rain!! :winkwink:

hoping that nap is a good sign for you macwooly - and hope you feeling ok desperado - has it sunk in yet?! hope you doing ok too luvmydoggies :flower:

i am still sick as a dawg. was looking forward to having a whole cycle charted this month to refer to (sad I know!) but my temps went sky high & not sure how i'll interpret it now... gah. nevermind will keep trying to shake this lurgy!

xx


----------



## Macwooly

Rjsmam - I do hope you recover and feel better very soon :hugs:

Desperado I am 3dpo so I would have thought too early for any symptoms :shrug:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi I'm in Asia :cry: but it ok for now my hubby got work at the uni . The humidity is so high. 
Just wondered , the witch is due to land today , I had a really bad nights sleep , very restless and hot ( which it gets here ) but more than normal. This cracks me up ....I told hubby , let's just chill and :sex: lots , in the mean time I've gone from only making sure I'm aware of cm , to temping , fertility scope and opk ! ! Decided it can't hurt to try and understand when the crucial time may be. I'm nervously waiting for day 21 results. 
Sorry for tmi , but I don't seem to have a drastic change in cm . Certainly not noticeable , it's just always watery. Hope you girls are all good .:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> am doing absolutely no housework ,just giving out my orders and doing as little as possible

AHA! Another reason get knocked up!


----------



## Indigo77

Do you girls name your AF?

We call mine Bubba...


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Yep im in, the witch arrived this morning :(


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> Yep im in, the witch arrived this morning :(

Hi hun:hugs:Was wondering were u had got to,:hugs:Sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> am doing absolutely no housework ,just giving out my orders and doing as little as possible
> 
> AHA! Another reason get knocked up!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Hi I'm in Asia :cry: but it ok for now my hubby got work at the uni . The humidity is so high.
> Just wondered , the witch is due to land today , I had a really bad nights sleep , very restless and hot ( which it gets here ) but more than normal. This cracks me up ....I told hubby , let's just chill and :sex: lots , in the mean time I've gone from only making sure I'm aware of cm , to temping , fertility scope and opk ! ! Decided it can't hurt to try and understand when the crucial time may be. I'm nervously waiting for day 21 results.
> Sorry for tmi , but I don't seem to have a drastic change in cm . Certainly not noticeable , it's just always watery. Hope you girls are all good .:hugs:

Hi, I used to get no CM so started drinking grapefruit juice from CD1 to ovulation and noticed an increase in quantity and I got EWCM which was a first for me :) 

FXed you get good results for your Day 21 tests :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

RacyRaspberry said:


> Yep im in, the witch arrived this morning :(

Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs:

Good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## unnamed

RacyRaspberry said:


> Yep im in, the witch arrived this morning :(

I am sorry Racyraspberry

Where is everyone else up to now?

I am trying to keep track of everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Well originally I thought I was due to test 22 June then FF changed that to 10 June and today it's just changed it again to 16 June :growlmad: so no idea when to test now :nope:

I was planning on testing 10 June which will be 12dpo as that is my mum's birthday and we're visiting the next day and I so want to be able to tell her that she's going to be a grandma :) 

But I am now worrying that I will be spending a fortune POAS as I don't think I will trust any BFNs I get before AF shows or 22 June :shrug: Sorry enough self pity!

So sending loads of PMA and :dust: to all waiting on the BFPs :dust:

And loads of best wishes for happy and healthy pregnancies for all the lucky ladies who have their BFPs :D


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls Hmmm now 7 in evening , no:witch: not getting excited as hubby was away and only bd on day 20 this month would be miraculous :huh:


----------



## Quisty

Damn, damn, damn ... I had to travel to Sydney for a few days for work. I didn't think it would be an issue because I was expecting O to happen this Saturday. Anyway, I got a +ve on my OPK on Wednesday night, it was -ve tonight (Thursday) so it would seem that I have O'ed sometime today. I am home now but hubby is working a late shift. He wont be home until after midnight. I intend to grab him as soon as he walks through the door but I'm thinking I will miss O :( Bugger, bugger, bugger.


----------



## Bubba3

Go for it anyway :dust you Never know


----------



## Desperado167

Quisty said:


> Damn, damn, damn ... I had to travel to Sydney for a few days for work. I didn't think it would be an issue because I was expecting O to happen this Saturday. Anyway, I got a +ve on my OPK on Wednesday night, it was -ve tonight (Thursday) so it would seem that I have O'ed sometime today. I am home now but hubby is working a late shift. He wont be home until after midnight. I intend to grab him as soon as he walks through the door but I'm thinking I will miss O :( Bugger, bugger, bugger.

U are still in with a chance Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Quisty said:


> Damn, damn, damn ... I had to travel to Sydney for a few days for work. I didn't think it would be an issue because I was expecting O to happen this Saturday. Anyway, I got a +ve on my OPK on Wednesday night, it was -ve tonight (Thursday) so it would seem that I have O'ed sometime today. I am home now but hubby is working a late shift. He wont be home until after midnight. I intend to grab him as soon as he walks through the door but I'm thinking I will miss O :( Bugger, bugger, bugger.

Definitely grab him as there may still be chance :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Did you jump him?


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls how is everyone . It's a pain not being in the right time zone for a few of you , still glad to be with you :thumbup: restless night for me :sleep: still no :witch: very odd. Can only think I may be a day out ? :wacko:
Hope to get a phone call re results today . See you all later :hugs


----------



## velo

Quisty said:


> Damn, damn, damn ... I had to travel to Sydney for a few days for work. I didn't think it would be an issue because I was expecting O to happen this Saturday. Anyway, I got a +ve on my OPK on Wednesday night, it was -ve tonight (Thursday) so it would seem that I have O'ed sometime today. I am home now but hubby is working a late shift. He wont be home until after midnight. I intend to grab him as soon as he walks through the door but I'm thinking I will miss O :( Bugger, bugger, bugger.

Nah you could still be in, when you get a + it could be 24-48 hours before you ovulate. The -ve just means you are done the LH surge which precedes ovulation. So you could get a - and still not have ovulated yet. Also its possible the egg can live up to 12 hours post ovulation. So grab him and :sex: away!


----------



## Bubba3

Oh well here's the


----------



## Bubba3

Oh well the :witch: landed , so I'm in ladies , cd1 i know im a few days behind but hope I can still do this cycle with you all :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Oh well the :witch: landed , so I'm in ladies , cd1 i know im a few days behind but hope I can still do this cycle with you all :hugs:

Sorry the AF :witch: got you :hugs:

Good luck for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Thanks macwooly funny how you tell yourself not to get your hopes up , still hurts. Didn't even buy test thought I was being pretty cool about it . Still optimistic as I am the day it shows is crap, plus drs being useless about results of 21 test. Hope your all doing okay


----------



## Macwooly

I do hope you get your test results soon :hugs:

Are you temping and charting as that will help you to know if you are ovulation also? 

Apparently it is usual for women to occasion have a cycle with no ovulation so if you results come back and indicate that you haven't or may not have ovulated try not to worry too much and get booked in for another test :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Oh well the :witch: landed , so I'm in ladies , cd1 i know im a few days behind but hope I can still do this cycle with you all :hugs:

So sorry,good luck with your next cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hellooo Ladies!!!! Sorry have been away for a few days!

*Bubb3*- Welcome! and am so sorry the :witch: got you! :dust: for your new cycle!

*Desperado*- Hope you can get some rest! Would be so sad sad if you left this thread.....please stay!:hugs::hugs:

*Macwooly*- How are you hun? I will have to try the grapefruit juice!:hugs:

*Indigo*- How are you hun?:hugs:

*Rjsmam*- I'm doing good. Still waiting to ov. how are you?:hugs:

*RacyRas*- Sorry to hear af showed. wishing you :dust: for your new cycle!:hugs:

*Quisty*- Hope you were able to grab dh & :sex:

*Velo*- Hi Hun! How are you doing? When is your ov day?:hugs:

As for me- still waiting to ov. TCOYF site say should ov. on Tuesday..so don't know...been trying to bd every other day. Sending all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi luvmydoggies:hugs:,so glad u are back,missed you,hope u are ok,:hugs:now?:xxxxxxx:):)


----------



## velo

luvmydoggies said:



> *Velo*- Hi Hun! How are you doing? When is your ov day?:hugs:

Hi LMD! I'm doing not too bad. Tired from all the sunshine - the wx here was gorgeous on the weekend so I spent most of it outside :) I think I may have ov'ed yesterday - confusing possibly + OPK on Friday, and possible ov pains late evening yesterday. But the temp rise today was not too big but sometimes mine rises in two days so will need to see what temp is tomorrow. 

How are you? So ov is getting close for you?


----------



## Macwooly

Luvmydoggies - good grief you and your hubby will need a break once ovulation is over but hoping all that :sex: gets you your BFP this month :dust:

I'm doing fine just trying to not stare at my chart in case it starts to look ugly and waiting for Sunday when I be testing but refusing to symptom spot and trying to keep busy. Today I kept busy by spending 5 hours (on & off) today trying to tidy the dogs' toys away but as quick as I got the toys in the toy box they took them out again :dohh: They were going to win there is only one of me and four of them :laugh2:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Desperado*- missed u too!!!:hugs::hugs:

*Velo*- Glad you had a nice sunny weekend! I don't know what I would do without my sun fix. So you already ov'd....that's good! Wishing a bfp for you!!! Let me know how your temps are doing!:hugs::hugs:

*Macwooly*- I'm glad your doing good! Your putting away your doggie toys made me smile! Wow! 4 dogs...that must be a lot of toys! I have 3 dogs and their toys are in a big basket...they always win because when I put their toys away..they knock over the basket and drag them out again and have them all over the house! They are my babies. Wishing you a bfp.:hugs::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Well I've had a huge temp drop today and don't understand why it is so huge :shrug: And now I'm trying to to wondered whether I'll see a rise again tomorrow and can live in hope it's an implantation dip or whether it's a sign that AF is going to get me this month :shrug:

So how is everyone else? :hugs: for all needing them and loads of :dust: for all waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies - had a very busy wk end :wacko: my temps still all over the place - although todays was much lower - although i think it's more normal with earlier ones being artificially high due to sickness - but as it's my first cycle charting i don't know! FF has me down as oving on cd8 but i really don't think so. am hoping its today - i've got dull ache and pink cm.. (although could be from dtd last night - sorry tmi!) i guess if my temp goes back up tom that would be a good sign?

fingers crossed for imp dip macwooly!

xxx


----------



## Macwooly

rjsmam said:


> hi ladies - had a very busy wk end :wacko: my temps still all over the place - although todays was much lower - although i think it's more normal with earlier ones being artificially high due to sickness - but as it's my first cycle charting i don't know! FF has me down as oving on cd8 but i really don't think so. am hoping its today - i've got dull ache and pink cm.. (although could be from dtd last night - sorry tmi!) i guess if my temp goes back up tom that would be a good sign?
> 
> fingers crossed for imp dip macwooly!
> 
> xxx

It's my first month charting too and I find I'm getting confused on a daily basis :blush: And it took FF 3 days before it confirmed then I ovulated and eventually agreed with the same day as me :)

Sending you loads of :dust: for this to be your cycle :dust:

And I too am hoping mine was an implantation dip but who knows :shrug:


----------



## rjsmam

Macwooly said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> It's my first month charting too and I find I'm getting confused on a daily basis :blush: And it took FF 3 days before it confirmed then I ovulated and eventually agreed with the same day as me :)
> 
> Sending you loads of :dust: for this to be your cycle :dust:
> 
> And I too am hoping mine was an implantation dip but who knows :shrug:
> 
> thanks macwooly - i feel your confusion lol :wacko: lets hope those temps rise again tomClick to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly...the dip could be an implantation dip...after all that shagging, I would not be surprised at all...:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

I did grab him a bit this cycle :winkwink: I do hope it's implantation especially as I've been having some mild AF type cramps since about 8pm - FXed


----------



## Indigo77

Hmmm...implantation dip AND implantation pain....FXed!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

C'mon wooly,c'mon ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks for the good wishes Indigo and Desperado :hugs: 

Well got an odd feeling in my abdomen (not cramps but can't explain) but get mild cramping on and off and really sharp stabbing localised cramps (had 5 in the last 12 hours so far).

I have had a temp rise (0.55F) but only back to my cover line not above it. 

Not sure what to think :shrug: But hoping that it's good signs. It is my maternal grandmother's birthday today so I've had a chat and asked as she was an older mum (43) could she have a word with the big guy and ask for me to get my BFP for her birthday present :) She'd have been 113 years young if still with us :)

No desire to temp today; got workmen in tomorrow and Friday so no desire to test with them here; visiting my mum on Saturday to deliver her birthday presents (her birthday Friday and I think she's 21 again) and so will test Sunday morning as long as DH give me my hpts back which he's hidden :)

Although these signs could be AF and if she visits before Sunday then saves me money on a hpt :)

How's everyone else today? Loads of :hugs: for anyone needing them and loads of :dust: to all waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls Macwooly even though this is my 8 th cycle I'm temping for the first time too , so don't really know about all this dipping stuff ? I'll learn but I'm trying this month to use these things as guides and plan to make this a shagathon month. Hubby will be chuffed :winkwink: good luck with it all . Made me laugh thinking of your dh hiding your sticks , these guys keep us going hey ? Might sound stupid but I was so proud of mine being so cool about a sa. 
We got a date today for specialist on 28 th feels a bit real now ! 
:headspin: see you later girls , ps I think the drowning myself in grapefruit juice might already be working , perhaps I'm jumping ahead a bit though :wacko:


----------



## velo

Macwooly said:


> No desire to temp today; got workmen in tomorrow and Friday so no desire to test with them here; visiting my mum on Saturday to deliver her birthday presents (her birthday Friday and I think she's 21 again) and so will test Sunday morning as long as DH give me my hpts back which he's hidden :)

Haha my DH has threatened to hide my hpts too! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

velo said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> No desire to temp today; got workmen in tomorrow and Friday so no desire to test with them here; visiting my mum on Saturday to deliver her birthday presents (her birthday Friday and I think she's 21 again) and so will test Sunday morning as long as DH give me my hpts back which he's hidden :)
> 
> Haha my DH has threatened to hide my hpts too! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

That's actually a good idea.....might ask him to hide mine....


----------



## Macwooly

I must admit if I knew where my hpts were I could have been tempted this morning and the workmen aren't here tomorrow after all so I would be a nightmare tomorrow :wacko:

But he said if I go and buy more hpts then I can't buy any more shoes this year and shoes are my biggest weakness so I'm definitely going to be good :)


----------



## Desperado167

Don't think I cud be brave enough to let my dh hide my tests ,think I wud either be begging him or going out to buy more,:haha:Good luck for Sunday Hun,keeping everything fixed for you ,bubba ,indigo ,velo ,luvmydoggies,rjsmam,quisty:hugs::hugs:Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

How are you feeling desperado ? :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Macwooly, those signs sound very promising...wishing you a BFP. Glad to see you on the other thread as well...I post there often, great group of ladies!

Hello Girls! How is everyone? Where are you all at in your cycles???

According to FF/TCOYF &( pos. opk yesterday) sites I am most likely going to ovulate today!!! Dh and I have been bd every other day....still think I'm going to give it a go tonight as well and use my softcup with preseed, to help those swimmers to do their job. Praying for just one to find my egg! :headspin:

Desperado- How are you- hun?

BABY DUST TO ALL:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

luvmydoggies said:


> Dh and I have been bd every other day....still think I'm going to give it a go tonight as well and use my softcup with preseed, to help those swimmers to do their job. Praying for just one to find my egg! :headspin:

Same here....DH and I will be starting tonight...will use softcups, as well, and PreSeed if needed...on CD13....plan is....CDs 13 15 17 18 19...hope I don't get worn out...this is the first time we have started so early...


----------



## luvmydoggies

Indigo77 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Dh and I have been bd every other day....still think I'm going to give it a go tonight as well and use my softcup with preseed, to help those swimmers to do their job. Praying for just one to find my egg! :headspin:
> 
> Same here....DH and I will be starting tonight...will use softcups, as well, and PreSeed if needed...on CD13....plan is....CDs 13 15 17 18 19...hope I don't get worn out...this is the first time we have started so early...Click to expand...

Sounds like a great plan! Hoping we get our bfp's this cycle! Surprisingly, I'm not getting worn out...we try to keep it exciting. I'm starting to feel more worn out...from peeing in a cup every morning, and dipping a stick in it, taking my temp...ugggg i never thought it would be this difficult to get pregnant!!!! Yesterday, I was picking up my pre natal vits and the pharmacist said.....oh, I just had to look at my husband and I was pregnant...all 3 times....I was like geez lady...how does that help me? (thinking it in my head):wacko:


----------



## Bubba3

Great , just want you want to hear . In those situations I always think of something great about an hour later damn it :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck indigo and luvmydoggies,:hugs:Hi bubba ,I am great thank u ,just so tired and can't sleep,I am literally doing nothing and still tired doing that :haha:Still feeling incredibly blessed with this pregnancy,hope u can all join me soon ,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Bubba3- I know what you mean! I was trying to explain that it isn't as easy as it was before. She just kind of gave me a blank stare. Later..I was like..I should have this or that. My wittiness comes much later!


----------



## Macwooly

Lyvid & Indigo - loads and loads of :dust: for you this cycle :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

I've finally got a +ve on my opk today on CD16, better late than never I guess, hopefully this means I'll have a mammoth 32 day cycle but still be able to ov next month when my OH is home - FX.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I've finally got a +ve on my opk today on CD16, better late than never I guess, hopefully this means I'll have a mammoth 32 day cycle but still be able to ov next month when my OH is home - FX.


FXed for you :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Great news north star


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I'll be anxiously watching to see if I get a temp rise tomorrow, and my OH is getting ridden tonight whether he likes it or not heh heh heh :sex:


----------



## Indigo77

My softcup is stuck! Hubby stuck it so far in I can't reach it!:growlmad:
We BDed last night, CD 17, and will BD again tomorrow....but I have no real positive OPK since CD13...so, now I worry that I missed it. I wonder if OD came way early since AF was so late last cycle? My temps have been abnormally low this cycle...I have no idea what's going on with me anymore... :(....
I think I need to go back to square one next cycle and be more diligent with temping and testing...have been slacking too much last 2 cycles...


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: Hope the softcup comes unstuck soon :hugs: And sorry you're not sure what's happening with OD :hugs:

It is so easy to mess temping up I'm finding :nope: I wasn't fully with it this morning and one of my dogs came up and jumped on the bed and I was cuddling him and stroking his ears for 5 minutes before I remember I needed to take my temp so I wasn't shocked to see it jump 0.7F :nope:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Ok having a weird month, my temp shot up this morning at 7DPO, I wasnt even aware I'd ovulated!
I been having little cramps for the last week, like ovulation cramps but temp didn't rise, now it's shot up and I'm a week past ovulation apparently...


----------



## luvmydoggies

racyraspberry- I'm still learning about temping. Not sure what to think of it...maybe some of the other ladies that know more about it could have more insight.

As for me- CD1 today- af got me.


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Temping is usually fairly good, it does concern me though that I get up very early 4.30am every morning so not sure who this effects it's accuracy, so we have decided that next month we are going to try OPKs to see if the temps are correct :woop:


----------



## luvmydoggies

That sounds like a good idea.:flower: I used opk's this month with temping but still learning.


----------



## velo

Yeah I think the OPK are a good idea, as my temps rose slowly this month it may have been hard to tell which day was OD without the OPK (and some ov pain consistent with the OPK)

Anyway sadly the :witch: got me this month so I'm back on CD3 again. Anyone else out this time? Better yet anyone else think they may be pg?


----------



## luvmydoggies

Sorry- :witch: got ya- Velo- :hugs::hugs:she got me too!

I'm on CD2...to a new cycle!!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

af has landed today for me too..... was so looking forward to at least having a whole cycle chart to use in future months - but was v sick mid month so it's all wacky! onwards and upwards eh... 

gl to you all :flower:
x


----------



## Desperado167

rjsmam said:


> af has landed today for me too..... was so looking forward to at least having a whole cycle chart to use in future months - but was v sick mid month so it's all wacky! onwards and upwards eh...
> 
> gl to you all :flower:
> x

Aww,so sorry Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

rjsmam said:


> af has landed today for me too..... was so looking forward to at least having a whole cycle chart to use in future months - but was v sick mid month so it's all wacky! onwards and upwards eh...
> 
> gl to you all :flower:
> x

Sorry, she got you too!!! Yes, lets just keep moving forward...GL to you too! & lots of:dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

rjsmam said:


> af has landed today for me too..... was so looking forward to at least having a whole cycle chart to use in future months - but was v sick mid month so it's all wacky! onwards and upwards eh...
> 
> gl to you all :flower:
> x

So sorry :hugs:


----------

